# Brass closing postings.



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*I just love when members of this board's "Brass" lock an active posting. But before some do they give their opinion on the subject and then lock the posting.

How many people out here feel that if a posting is to be "Locked" then the "Brass" doing it should make NO final comment.

Of course if this is deleted or locked right away then we have our answer.*


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ok, well put it to a vote then....


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

I think any post with MarkBoston in it should be kept open.. He is an aboslute riot... but most of the time he does have valid posts, sometimes quite informative as well.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I do agree with Mark, useless posts about what my neighbors, brothers, cousins, sisters ex-husband, who has a friend who works in fleet, who knows a trooper, who's Sergeant has a friend that teaches at New Braintree, know about the 7...... RTT, go on forever, however anything a bit controversial, or interesting, or very active gets locked, because........................ RPD or Dunny or whoever can give it but not take it.





KF


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Ooooops, you guys are scratching an old scabby wound that just won't heal. I do agree that some posts should be kept open because they are relevant, while others like the 77th RTT should have been shot long ago. Now the 78th RTT is closed down too. 

Sometimes these posts evolve into pissing matches or just one liners that only the people posting know about. Those postings should be reserved for PM's. When this happens, the thread should be locked or a new topic discussed.

Believe me, I have been locked out of more than my fair share of topics once Herr Moderator sees fit to close the thread down. I think that stifles free opinions that could be shared on this board. Call me opinionated, a jerk, or whatever. I do believe in what I post and I stand by it 100%. Want to flame me, feel free. I know it's 98% done in jest and I can take it as well as I give it. 

This is a police type forum, not an AOL chatroom. Feelings will be hurt because by and large, cops are opinionated and assertive in their views and clashes are bound to happen. If you can't stand the heat, give up your Herr Moderator baton to someone who can use it wisely and judiciously. Just don't post your personal opinion and close the thread down. That's childish and akin to taking your ball &amp; going home.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Let's keep this civil and polite, I don't want anybody walking out on this board. Then some people will get upset because they were egged on.*


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

For the second time this month, I agree with Mark... partly. I agree that if the Brass close a post they should do so without making a final parting shot at the thread. The brass getting the last word in then locking the thread just isn't always right.

Just my two kopecks...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

ditto, Jon.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I agree with Jon, partly.
I think if a thread is closed there should be a reason (from the person that closed it). So we can learn from the "why" instead of posting more threads whining about "why was my thread closed" in another thread.

Examples:

Thread closed: Off Topic
Thread closed: Personal Attacks
Thread closed: Repost

whatever...
But then again, it's not my forum...so what I want really doen't matter all that much.



JoninNH @ Fri 08 Oct said:


> For the second time this month, I agree with Mark... partly. I agree that if the Brass close a post they should do so without making a final parting shot at the thread. The brass getting the last word in then locking the thread just isn't always right.
> 
> Just my two kopecks...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I won't stand for the "cook-my-dinner-bitch-and-maybe-I'll-stay-with-you, if-you-earn-it" type of talk. 

Don't like it, then go to another board! :fu2:


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Sun Oct 10 said:


> I won't stand for the "cook-my-dinner-bitch-and-maybe-I'll-stay-with-you, if-you-earn-it" type of talk.
> 
> Don't like it, then go to another board! :fu2:


*Thank you for your kind offer to go to another board if I don't care for your authority. But since I know "the rest of the story" I will give you a friendly warning, I will not be bullied by you. Save your eggs for someone else.*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, dungeon mistress, but I support Marks theory as long as it involves a "stay at home mom".

To those amongst you who are stay-at-home-moms: more power to you! Keep the house clean and have supper on the table for your LE man who is working his a-double off for you and the kids. Your job is difficult, but you chose it...as we did ours.

The only reason to be married, in my opinion, is procreation...the continuation of our species...if you want companionship, convince a dog to live with you!

For those females amongst you who are determined to have a career: more power to you...do not have kids...or do, job security for me!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

MarkBoston @ 10 Oct 2004 16:20 said:


> *Thank you for your kind offer to go to another board if I don't care for your authority. But since I know "the rest of the story" I will give you a friendly warning, I will not be bullied by you. Save your eggs for someone else.*


LOL, sorry, pal, but dems da breaks!


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Sun Oct 10 said:


> MarkBoston @ 10 Oct 2004 16:20 said:
> 
> 
> > *Thank you for your kind offer to go to another board if I don't care for your authority. But since I know "the rest of the story" I will give you a friendly warning, I will not be bullied by you. Save your eggs for someone else.*
> ...


*LOL Vera, but dems da breaks!*


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I noticed another thread was closed tonight,I moderate at another forum,yet I dont feel the need to throw around my "brass" when things get hairy. :roll:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

They sure are, Mark! 

You said my name, big whoop... :roll:


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

This is just non-sense :!:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

m613 @ Sun Oct 10 said:


> This is just non-sense :!:


 I second that... can you two take it to the PM's.... Thanks :wink:


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

> won't stand for the "cook-my-dinner-bitch-and-maybe-I'll-stay-with-you, if-you-earn-it" type of talk


Don't you need a FT academy to be brass???

or sorry I forgot what happens at the front gate to some park, or in Warren MA, makes those who try to control this BBS experts.... :A:

In the eyes of the MPTC several of you brass are nothing more than "Student Officers"


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

MiamiVice @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> > won't stand for the "cook-my-dinner-bitch-and-maybe-I'll-stay-with-you, if-you-earn-it" type of talk
> 
> 
> Don't you need a FT academy to be brass???
> ...


*That would be an excellent requirement. Great idea.*


----------

